
Kilombo – Kilobot Simulator in C - amirmasoudabdol
http://jic-csb.github.io/kilombo/
======
brudgers
Kilobots are swarming robots.

[http://www.eecs.harvard.edu/ssr/projects/progSA/kilobot.html](http://www.eecs.harvard.edu/ssr/projects/progSA/kilobot.html)

